# Der alljährliche Biker Hassartikel in der Zeitung



## poekelz (5. Juni 2020)

"Corinna" interessiert niemanden mehr wirklich in OWL und der Donald ist zuweit weg (gottseidank), da ist es mal wieder höchste Zeit für unser lokales "Käseblatt" einen Bikerhassartikel abzudrucken. Heue Morgen die Zeitung aufgeschlagen und prompt fündig geworden - mitten ins drohende Sommerloch knallt diesmal ein fast ganzseitiger Artikel über das Wiehengebirge, Raum Bergkirchen rein. 
Wie üblich mal wieder grenzwertig recherchiert ("...möglicherweise...") und reißerisch aufgemacht....ab morgen dann bestimmt auch in der freien Onlineversion auf nw-news zu finden.


----------



## nippelspanner (5. Juni 2020)

OK, habe ich heute Morgen wohl überblättert.
Gleich mal in der Mittagspause nachsehen.
Im Mindener Tageblatt war neulich wohl auch schon ein sehr einseitiger Bericht.

Fakt ist natürlich, dass der Verkehr auf den Trails der Region massiv zugenommen hat.
Zum einen, weil die Leute durch Kurzarbeit und wegfallende Freizeitalternativen vermutlich mehr Zeit fürs Biken haben.
Zum anderen, weil inzwischen mindestens 50% E-Mofa-Biker unterwegs sind.
Da entwickelt sich gerade echtes Konfliktpotential zwischen Bio- und E-Bikern, Förstern, Jägern, Wanderern, Pilzsammlern, Vögelfreunden...
Besonders "geil" finde ich persönlich ja, dass einem die neuen "E-Kollegen" auch gerne bergauf auf den Trails entgegenkommen, weil sie gerade im "Uphill-Flow" sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (5. Juni 2020)

Die neuen E-Kollegen fahren dir dann auch gerne ohne Helm und in Jeans entgegen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2020)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Besonders "geil" finde ich persönlich ja, dass einem die neuen "E-Kollegen" auch gerne bergauf auf den Trails entgegenkommen


Gut zu wissen, dass das in OWL verboten ist . Falls ich mal in der Ecke sein sollte...


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (5. Juni 2020)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Besonders "geil" finde ich persönlich ja, dass einem die neuen "E-Kollegen" auch gerne bergauf auf den Trails entgegenkommen, weil sie gerade im "Uphill-Flow" sind.



Geil das bei euch die Strecken beschildert sind. Da muss man doch glatt mal nach OWL kommen.
Bei uns in´er Ecke läuft, fährt, reitet einfach jeder die Wege lang wie er will


----------



## nippelspanner (5. Juni 2020)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Geil das bei euch die Strecken beschildert sind.


Wie kommst Du darauf? 
Die Trails sind wie 95% in D. eher inoffiziell, also auch nicht ausgeschildert.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (5. Juni 2020)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf?



Es liest sich im Beitrag #2 so, als ob es da eine grundsätzliche Regelung à la Einbahnstrasse gibt und einige wenige sich da illegalerweise nicht dran halten. 

Um als Ortsfremde zu wissen das der Weg nur in eine Richtung freigegeben ist, wären Schilder schon hilfreich.

*um weitere Missverständnisse zu verhindern wedel ich aber mal mit dem Sarkasmusschild.......


----------



## Martinwurst (5. Juni 2020)

Solang das nicht grad ein Bikepark ist, darf man natürlich die Wege so befahren, wie man möchte.
Man stelle sich vor, da können einem sogar Fußgänger entgegen kommen.
Wie verblendet muss man sein, zu glauben man sei im Recht und es dürfe einem nmd entgegen kommen, weil man selbst schnell bergab fahren will?
Wer so denkt, da ist es auch kein Wunder, wenn MTBler negativ gesehen werden.

Wenn man nach Sichtweite fährt und deutlich abbremst, wenn einem jmd. entgegen kommt, sollte das alles eigentlich kein Problem und selbtsverständlich sein und auch zu keinen Konflikten führen.





Das ist eigtl. ganz gut gemacht, obwohl er sau schnell ist.
Wenn sich aber wirklich mal ein "Pilzsammler" in ner blinden Kurve versteckt, wirds aber trotzdem kritisch.


----------



## nippelspanner (5. Juni 2020)

"Dürfen" und die Überlegung, ob es denn wohl sinnvoll ist, einen Trail, der erkennbar zum bergabfahren angelegt ist, gegen den Strom zu fahren, sind natürlich zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
Ich würde auf diese Idee auf jeden Fall nicht kommen.

Den Sportsfreunden mit der Tretunterstützung fehlt in diesem und anderen Punkten vielleicht auch einfach die Erfahrung.
Sie können sich daher wahrscheinlich auch nicht vorstellen, was Wanderergruppen mit Kind, Hund und Kegel davon halten, wenn sie auf Hauptwegen mit V-max von hinten mit Minimalabstand überholt werden.
Das beobachten wir in letzter Zeit leider ebenfalls sehr oft. Wenn wir dann zu besagter Wandergruppe aufschließen, bekommen wir den geballten Shitstorm zu hören...

Aber es ging ja eigentlich um den Zeitungsartikel...


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## skaster (6. Juni 2020)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> 1. "Dürfen" und die Überlegung, ob es denn wohl sinnvoll ist, einen Trail, der erkennbar zum bergabfahren angelegt ist, gegen den Strom zu fahren, sind natürlich zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
> Ich würde auf diese Idee auf jeden Fall nicht kommen.
> 
> Den Sportsfreunden mit der Tretunterstützung fehlt in diesem und anderen Punkten vielleicht auch einfach die Erfahrung.
> ...


zu 1.
sind wir auch früher schon Teile der hiesigen "Downhillstrecke" beraufgetreten wenn die Tourrichtung es vorsah. Also bevor es diese E-Bikes gab. Nur weil du es nicht kannst, ist es kein Grund anzunehmen, dass es andere nicht machen, der eine fährt gerne technisch bergab, der andere auch mal technisch berghoch.

zu 2. 
habe ich vor zehn Jahren genau dieselben Äußerungen gelesen, auch damals gab es noch keine E-Bikes im Wald. 

Wo ist nun das E-Bike Problem genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waits (6. Juni 2020)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Die neuen E-Kollegen fahren dir dann auch gerne ohne Helm und in Jeans entgegen.


Hat weder mit E noch mit neu zu tun, nicht jeder möchte im bunten, verschwitzten Plastikstrampler der Radmodeindustrie Sportlichkeit suggerieren.
 Und Helm, naja, wer's braucht. ?


----------



## aufgehts (7. Juni 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Und Helm, naja, wer's braucht. ?
> 
> Bei der Aussage ist zu vermuten, dass du schon öfters auf den Kopf gefallen bist.
> Einfach nur dämlich
> ????


----------



## Waits (7. Juni 2020)

Oh, ein DAU, so bildungsfern und doch so nah.

An jedem meiner Bikes befindet sich selbstverständlich eine Plakette des Schutzheiligen.


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juni 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Wo ist nun das E-Bike Problem genau?


Der `Antritt´ ist stärker, dadurch mehr Bodenerosion.
Kann ich bei mir im Park erleben.
Strecken die runter gehen sollten auch so befahren werden, nix ist nerviger wenn dir wer entgegen kommt, egal mit oder ohne E.


----------



## skaster (8. Juni 2020)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Der `Antritt´ ist stärker, dadurch mehr Bodenerosion.
> Kann ich bei mir im Park erleben.
> Strecken die runter gehen sollten auch so befahren werden, nix ist nerviger wenn dir wer entgegen kommt, egal mit oder ohne E.


Lesen verstehen.
1. Meine Aussage ist, die angesprochenen Probleme gab es bereits genauso bevor E-Bikes aufkamen, deshalb kann es kein E-Bikeproblem sein.
2. Strecken gehen nur dann "nur" runter, wenn sie eindeutig als "Einbahnstraßen" ausgeschildert sind. Das dürfte sich somit auf offizielle Strecken in Bikeparks beschränken, denn ansonsten können dir überall Fußgänger oder Radfahrer entgegenkommen, ob es dich nervt spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Juni 2020)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Die neuen E-Kollegen fahren dir dann auch gerne ohne Helm und in Jeans entgegen.



Besser als andersrum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juni 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> 2.


Auch dort wo es als Einbahnstrasse plakatiert ist, fahren gerne die E Biker rein, Fussgänger findet man ebenso . . .
Aber egal, ich hab meine und du deine Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Juni 2020)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Vögelfreunden...



Wo kann man die treffen? 
(Frage für einen Freund)


----------



## poekelz (9. Juni 2020)

Kommt Jungs - wie gut wir es eigentlich doch haben, merkt man, wenn man den jüngst in MTB-News verlinkten und diskutierten Artikel aus der Cronenberger Woche liest:









						„Biker melden und Strecken versperren”: Cronenberger Woche macht Stimmung gegen Mountainbiker - MTB-News.de
					

Trails mit Ästen und Stämmen zulegen, Mountainbiker bei der Polizei anzeigen und Recht und Ordnung wiederherstellen: Die Cronenberger Woche wurde für einen Artikel zum Thema Mountainbiker teils heftig kritisiert. Nun rudert die Wochenzeitung aus Wuppertal zurück.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## MtB55 (9. Juni 2020)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Geil das bei euch die Strecken beschildert sind. Da muss man doch glatt mal nach OWL kommen.
> Bei uns in´er Ecke läuft, fährt, reitet einfach jeder die Wege lang wie er will


Warum nicht, wo steht geschrieben das man nur in eine Richtung fahren darf.. Ich fahre auch mit der m MTB Uphill. Man fährt auf Sicht, wem das nicht paßt, der kann in den Bikepark gehen.


----------



## Gurkenhobel (10. Juni 2020)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Die neuen E-Kollegen fahren dir dann auch gerne ohne Helm und in Jeans entgegen.


Und wo ist das Problem? Muss jeder im albernen Trikot und viel zu engen Hose umherfahren?


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Juni 2020)

Gurkenhobel schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Muss jeder im albernen Trikot und viel zu engen Hose umherfahren?



Dieser Satz sollte dem Ausdruck verleihen, dass sich mittlerweile eine Menge E-Biker in den Wald, auf die Trails und wegen der Unterstützung auch trailbergauf in den Wald verlieren. Viele mit Rädern, die dafür nicht wirklich gebaut wurden und mit Equipment, dass nicht ernsthaft für Sport ausgelegt ist. 

Die wenigsten von euch fahren mit der Mofa auf der Autobahn entgegen der Fahrtrichtung. Oder doch?
Wobei.... da würde dann der Helm auch nix mehr nützen.

Vll wirds jetzt klarer.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (10. Juni 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Warum nicht, wo steht geschrieben das man nur in eine Richtung fahren darf.. Ich fahre auch mit der m MTB Uphill. Man fährt auf Sicht, wem das nicht paßt, der kann in den Bikepark gehen.






B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> *um weitere Missverständnisse zu verhindern wedel ich aber mal mit dem Sarkasmusschild.......


----------



## Gurkenhobel (10. Juni 2020)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Dieser Satz sollte dem Ausdruck verleihen, dass sich mittlerweile eine Menge E-Biker in den Wald, auf die Trails und wegen der Unterstützung auch trailbergauf in den Wald verlieren. Viele mit Rädern, die dafür nicht wirklich gebaut wurden und mit Equipment, dass nicht ernsthaft für Sport ausgelegt ist.
> 
> Die wenigsten von euch fahren mit der Mofa auf der Autobahn entgegen der Fahrtrichtung. Oder doch?
> Wobei.... da würde dann der Helm auch nix mehr nützen.
> ...


Nö, wird es nicht. Der Wald ist weder dem normalem MTB´ler vorenthalten, noch ist jeder Weg ein "Trail"


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Juni 2020)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Dieser Satz sollte dem Ausdruck verleihen, dass sich mittlerweile eine Menge E-Biker in den Wald, auf die Trails und wegen der Unterstützung auch trailbergauf in den Wald verlieren. Viele mit Rädern, die dafür nicht wirklich gebaut wurden und mit Equipment, dass nicht ernsthaft für Sport ausgelegt ist.


Echt?
Ich seh die immer nur an der Eisdiele und auf den Talwegen.

Aber das Problem liese sich ganz einfach lösen.
Einfach die Gleichstellung zum Fahrrad aufheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Juni 2020)

Gurkenhobel schrieb:


> Nö, wird es nicht. Der Wald ist weder dem normalem MTB´ler vorenthalten, noch ist jeder Weg ein "Trail"



Bist du eigentlich MTBler oder Jeans-ohneHelm-EBiker? 

Weder das Eine noch das andere habe ich behauptet.


----------



## boris1967 (18. Juni 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Aber das Problem liese sich ganz einfach lösen.
> Einfach die Gleichstellung zum Fahrrad aufheben


Genau der richtige Ansatz!
Mein Sohn 15 Jahre alt musste für seinen beknackten 25 km/h Roller eine Prüfung ablegen mit Praxis und Theorie und versteht es auch nicht, dass man son e-mofa, bei dem man nur alibimäßig die Beine bewegen muss einfach so fahren darf, ohne Prüfung und Kennzeichen. Im 3.Schulljahr musste er eine Fahrradprüfung absolvieren, damit er mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule fahren kann.
Und was muss er sich jeden Tag angucken E- Biker, die zu über 80 % nicht mal ansatzweise ihr Gefährt beherrschen, von richtigem Verhalten im Straßenverkehr ganz zu Schweigen.
 Sein Berufsziehl  Orthopäde, denn er meint, dass es da in den nächsten Jahren dank e-Bikern wohl genug Arbeit gibt.
Zitat:" Ich erkenne 90% von den Kameraden schon auf Entfernung, Sattel knapp über Kniehöhe, permanent zu dicke Gänge."


----------



## boris1967 (18. Juni 2020)

Gurkenhobel schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Muss jeder im albernen Trikot und viel zu engen Hose umherfahren


@Gurkenhobel Du wirst uns nie in viel zu engen Hosen sehen, schon gar nicht in Lycra.
Trikot auch  nur im Park mit Full-protection, ist halt zweckmäßig. Gehe ja auch nicht mit Lederjacke und Jeans schwimmen.
Ps.: Warum hackst du an sich immer auf engen Hosen rum? Liegt es vielleicht daran,
dass du eine klassische E-biker Figur hast und enge Hosen da nicht so vorteilhaft sind??


----------



## MtB55 (18. Juni 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Genau der richtige Ansatz!
> Mein Sohn 15 Jahre alt musste für seinen beknackten 25 km/h Roller eine Prüfung ablegen mit Praxis und Theorie und versteht es auch nicht, dass man son e-mofa, bei dem man nur alibimäßig die Beine bewegen muss einfach so fahren darf, ohne Prüfung und Kennzeichen. Im 3.Schulljahr musste er eine Fahrradprüfung absolvieren, damit er mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule fahren kann.
> Und was muss er sich jeden Tag angucken E- Biker, die zu über 80 % nicht mal ansatzweise ihr Gefährt beherrschen, von richtigem Verhalten im Straßenverkehr ganz zu Schweigen.
> Sein Berufsziehl  Orthopäde, denn er meint, dass es da in den nächsten Jahren dank e-Bikern wohl genug Arbeit gibt.
> Zitat:" Ich erkenne 90% von den Kameraden schon auf Entfernung, Sattel knapp über Kniehöhe, permanent zu dicke Gänge."


Liegt du eigentlich den ganzen Tag auf der Lauer und führst Buch...


----------



## boris1967 (18. Juni 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Liegt du eigentlich den ganzen Tag auf der Lauer und führst Buch..


Bist wohl auch schon zu oft ohne Helm gestürzt.  Nix zum Thema, aber direkt beleidigend werden. Siehste wohl, kann ich auch .


----------



## MtB55 (18. Juni 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Bist wohl auch schon zu oft ohne Helm gestürzt.  Nix zum Thema, aber direkt beleidigend werden. Siehste wohl, kann ich auch .


Der übliche Reflex wenn es argumentativ dünn wird.


----------



## boris1967 (18. Juni 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Warum nicht, wo steht geschrieben das man nur in eine Richtung fahren darf.. Ich fahre auch mit der m MTB Uphill. Man fährt auf Sicht, wem das nicht paßt, der kann in den Bikepark gehen





tib02 schrieb:


> Liegt du eigentlich den ganzen Tag auf der Lauer und führst Buch


Gegen so ausgezeichnete Argumente deinerseits kann ich natürlich nicht anstinken.


----------



## MtB55 (18. Juni 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Gegen so ausgezeichnete Argumente deinerseits kann ich natürlich nicht anstinken.


Ich weiss nicht wie ich es sagen soll... Googel einfach mal nach den Begriff Argument er unterscheidet sich etwas von einer Frage. Zusammengefasst eine Frage ist kein Argument, sondern eine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powstria (18. Juni 2020)




----------



## Benster83 (19. Juni 2020)




----------



## Deleted 519983 (20. Juni 2020)




----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Waits (22. Juni 2020)

Wenn man ein eBike besteigt setzt sofortiger Muskelschwund ein. 
An meinem eBike ist der Sattel zu tief, ich bewege die Beine nur der Form halber und beherrschen kann ich das Mofa auch nicht.
Wenn das die einzigen dämlichen Vorurteile wären, denen man täglich begegnet, wäre es nur halb so lustig.
Egal mit welchem Rad ich unterwegs bin, es finden sich immer Leute die glauben fest daran, dass nur ihr Rad, ihre Bekleidung und ihr Fahrvermögen den Stand des Machbaren darstellen.
Nicht einmal innerhalb einer Radspezies geht es ohne Vorurteile, da geht es dann um Starrbike, Hardtail oder Fully, 26", 27,5", 29" und alles was der MTBler nicht selbst fährt hält er für unfahrbar.
RR, CC , FAT, BMX usw. kommen sowieso nicht in Betracht, die so etwas fahren, können -wie der eBiker- eigentlich gar nicht Radfahren.
Ich putze jetzt mein Mofa, will heute noch zur Eisdiele.?

Vier meiner acht -geht gar nicht- Räder.
Man achte auf die niedrige Sattelposition, da weiß der Experte sofort Bescheid.


----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> wie viele leute bekommen dann probleme auf ihrem arbeitweg?


Ich, weil ich übern Berg muss, und dann ohne motorische Unterstützung ein nasses Unterhemd an hätte, was im Büro nur so mittelmäßig ankommt (MÜFFEL). Alternative dazu, dann doch lieber mit dem 3 Liter (Hubraum) Auto zur Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 519983 (24. Juni 2020)

Drei Litter auf dem Weg zur Arbeit find ich gut.


----------



## oppaunke (8. Juli 2020)

Schade das es immer wieder auf die bösen E-Biker hinausläuft.
Grundsätzlich hat die momentan zunehmene Menge an Radfahrern im Wald zu den zunehmenden Problemen mit Waldbesitzern, Forst, und Jägerschaft geführt.
Ob E oder Bio ist doch völlig egal.
Das Problem ist da und wird sich hoffentlich über die Zeit auch wieder geben.
Hier in unserem Provinznest Höxter hatte ich ca 2 Wochen lang mit einer höheren Dichte an Radfahrern und Wanderern zu tun.Mittlerweile alles wieder normal.
Trotzdem hat die Forst in dieser Zeit Trails verbarrikadiert und ein Jäger hat vereinzelt Radfahrer beschimpft (zu unrecht) die auf einem zwar etwas zugewachsenen, aber dennoch erkennbaren Weg unterwegs waren.
Mir stellt sich die Frage was der ganze Hoppei überhaupt soll.
Radfahrer sind weder früh morgens, noch spät abends in der Dämmerung unterwegs.Kommen somit weder dem Jäger noch dem Forstbetrieb ins Gehege.
Kaputt machen die an sich auch nix, der Wald hier sieht eh aus wie eine Wüste.
Übermässig viel Müll liegt auch nirgends rum.
Der Anteil "illegaler" Trails liegt im 5km Umkreis zusammengenommen bei maximal 5km.
Bei 60cm Breite sprechen wir da von einer Fläche von 3000m²...
(zum Vergleich, ein Fußballplatz hat irgendwas zwischen 4000 und 7000m²)
Also auch völlig zu vernachlässigen.
Meiner Meinung nach geht es bei der Nummer lediglich um einen Schwanzvergleich zwischen Jägern, Forst und Radfahrern.
Wir sind schon länger hier und ihr habt hier im Wald nichts zu suchen.Punkt.
Das ist meines Erachtens nach der einzige Grund warum die Lage hier in OWL angespannt ist.
Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## Tier (23. Juli 2020)

Weiter gehts:

Waldbesitzer im Wiehengebirge wehren sich gegen Mountainbiker
(Bezahlartikel)

Kurz: Es werden jetzt pseudofreundlich geschriebene Zettel in den Wald getackert und wenn sich die Biker nicht an die darauf stehenden Vorgaben halten, sollen im nächsten Schritt Verbotsschilder kommen.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## chucki_bo (3. August 2020)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hat die momentan zunehmene Menge an Radfahrern im Wald zu den zunehmenden Problemen mit Waldbesitzern, Forst, und Jägerschaft geführt.



Richtig. Gestern hatten wir einen Spaßvogel mit einem arg in die Jahre gekommenen Stadtrad mit seitlicher Gepäcktasche auf dem Trail vor uns. Ich denke, ihm war nicht so besonders wohl in der Hanglage. Zumal sein Schutzblech drohte ihm eine unplanmäßige Vollbremsung zu spendieren. Alle man rein in den Wald. Ist ja auch für alle da. Am Ende sind es aber immer die MTBler, die den Wald zerfräsen. Wobei diese Spezies auch dazu gehören würde, wenn wieder Zettel an die Bäume gehängt werden.


----------



## oppaunke (3. August 2020)

Aber haben die denn mit den Zettelchen überhaupt eine rechtliche Handhabe?
Grundsätzlich darf ich doch in NRW mit meinem Fahrrad im Wald auf geeigneten Wegen radfahren.
Soweit bin ich richtig unterwegs oder?
Dass selbstgefräste Trails da nicht dazugehören leuchtet mir ein.
Aber schmale Pfade, die schon seit jeher als Weg in Karten eingezeichnet sind und von uns MTBlern lediglich etwas freigeräumt wurden um dort eine Eignung zum Radfahren zu schaffen dürften doch wohl erlaubt sein und somit jegliche Verbote im Keim ersticken.
Oder liege ich da falsch?
Ein "freundlicher" Jägersmann hatte neulich einem Bekannten versucht klarzumachen, dass er dort wo er sich befand , keinesfalls mit dem Rad fahren dürfe.
Das war auf einem Wanderpfad, der eigentlich mal ein Rückeweg/Waldweg war und mittlerweile lediglich einseitig komplett zugewachsen ist, so das nur noch ein schmaler Pfad zu sehen ist.
Der Weg als solcher ist aber in jeder Karte als solcher verzeichnet.
Somit für mein Dafürhalten ein stinknormaler Weg und völlig legal zu befahren.
Evtl kann mich da ja mal jemand erleuchten...
Dann kann man den angepissten grünen Männchen im Wald wenigstens mal Fakten vorn Latz knallen und muß nicht mit Halbwissen glänzen.Rechtssicherheit im Hinterkopf verbessert die Position beim Diskutieren ungemein finde ich.Dann kann man solchen Besserwissern mit ordentlich Selbstbewusstsein direkt den Wind aus den aufgeblasenen Segeln nehmen.
Besonders schlimm finde ich solche Unterhaltungen, wenn das Gegenüber es noch nicht einmal für nötig hält aus seinem Auto auszusteigen...?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## discordius (5. August 2020)

Siehe dazu die Einschätzung vom dimb. Insbesondere die Kombination aus Wegweiser an Wegen, die gleichzeitig für Radfahrer verboten sein sollen, kann so einfach nicht funktionieren.

Sperren von Waldflächen kann der Waldbesitzer auch nicht einfach nach eigenen Vorstellungen vornehmen. Dazu bedarf es der Genehmigung der Forstbehörde. Besonders interessant finde ich den Satz
"Gesperrte Waldflächen sind durch Schilder kenntlich zu machen, deren Muster vom Ministerium für Umwelt und Naturschutz, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz (Ministerium) im Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt für das Land Nordrhein-Westfalen bekannt gegeben wird."

Wie dieses Muster aussieht, habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden.
Mit so einem Schild ist es aber nicht getan.


----------



## oppaunke (5. August 2020)

Na das ist doch eine Tip Top Sache.
Sollte mich mal jemand im Wald anpflaumen, werde ich demjenigen ganz freundlich anbieten, ihm dieses Pamphlet gern auf postalischem Weg oder per e-Mail zukommen zu lassen, um ihm die Möglichkeit zu bieten seine doch immensen thematischen Wissenslücken zu schließen.??


----------



## poekelz (10. September 2020)

Zurück zum Thema: 

Im _Mindener Tageblatt_ (=Quelle des verlinkten Artikels) läuft zur Zeit eine Kampagne mit einer angedrohten und offensichtlich durchgeführten Polizeikontrolle (dass die für so etwas Zeit haben) auf den als "illegal" herausgefundenden Trails:

Zeitungsartikel im MT vom 08.09.2020








						Aktion gegen ungenehmigte Mountainbike-Routen im Wiehen- und Wesergebirge - Polizei kontrolliert | Minden
					

Minden (mt/nas). Um gegen das Mountainbikefahren auf ungenehmigten Routen im Wiehen- und Wesergebirge vorzugehen, haben das Regionalforstamt...




					www.mt.de


----------



## Berrrnd (10. September 2020)

.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. September 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raised_fist (11. September 2020)

Neulich in der Nähe von Porta bzw. Lutternsche Egge gefunden...


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2020)

.


----------



## Mountain77 (11. September 2020)

poekelz schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema:
> 
> Im _Mindener Tageblatt_ (=Quelle des verlinkten Artikels) läuft zur Zeit eine Kampagne mit einer angedrohten und offensichtlich durchgeführten Polizeikontrolle (dass die für so etwas Zeit haben) auf den als "illegal" herausgefundenden Trails:
> 
> ...


Ich wollte mir die Gegend eigentlich in Zukunft mal näher ansehen..
 "Ein wichtiger Baustein soll aber in Zukunft auch eine intensivierte Kommunikation untereinander bilden, teilen das Regionalforstamtes Ostwestfalen-Lippe und der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde des Kreises Minden-Lübbecke mit."
Heisst das auch, das auch lokale Radsportvereine involviert werden sollen oder Kontakt zur DIMB gesucht wird?
Leider wohl nicht...


----------



## raised_fist (12. September 2020)

Heute ein weitere Artikel im Weser Spucker.


----------



## Deleted 519983 (17. September 2020)

raised_fist schrieb:


> Neulich in der Nähe von Porta bzw. Lutternsche Egge gefunden...


kennt nicht einmal das waldbetretungsgesetz. befestigte wege,so ein quatsch.


----------



## Schmurski (19. September 2020)

raised_fist schrieb:


> Neulich in der Nähe von Porta bzw. Lutternsche Egge gefunden...


Die hab ich auch schonmal gesehen. Ich als Ortsfremder kann doch nur annehmen, dass Rampen usw. illegal sind. Alles andere an "Weg" nehme ich ja erstmal als gegeben hin. Der Wald war auf jeden Fall sehr zugetackert mit den Schildern.


----------



## poekelz (20. Oktober 2020)

Heute dann die nächste Fortsetzung, quasi zur Auffrischung.
Im ersten Absatz wird noch auf den eigentlichen Tatbestand (Spannen von Drähten über Wege) eingegangen und das offensichtliche Desinteresse der Beamten (was ist eigentlich Aufgabe der Polizei?) geschildert, danach wird dann wieder der alte ("seit Jahrzehnten") angebliche Hass zwischen Wanderern, Waldbesitzern und Rüpelbikern beschworen, damit es ja auch niemand vergisst...

Worum ging es eigentlich noch mal?!






Quelle: MT 20.10.2020


----------



## kris. (23. Oktober 2020)

Um Verkaufszahlen bei der Zeitung 😉


----------



## Bike-FaN (24. Oktober 2020)

Leider stehen in Paderborn jetzt auch die ersten  Schilder an einigen Trails. Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar, ob damit jetzt Motorrad- oder Fahrradfahrer gemeint sind!? Solange ich aber keinen Fullface Helm trage, sollte ja alles gut sein 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2020)

da würde ich ja mal ganz stark die rechtmässigkeit des schildes anzweifeln.


----------



## Greatdisaster (24. Oktober 2020)

Das sind die aktuell gültigen Verkehrszeichen:





						Bildtafel der Verkehrszeichen in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland seit 2017 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




also kann man das Schild an sich ignorieren, da es sich nicht um ein offizielles Verkehrsreichen handelt.

Wenn es sich um feste Wege handelt dann würde ich die zuständige Forstbehörde mal wegen der Genehmigung einer Sperrung befragen denn eine Sperre muss selbst auf Privatbesitz von der Forstbehörde genehmigt werden, wenn ich das Landesforstgesetz richtig interpretiere.

Bei mir in Lippe standen einige VZ250 mit Zusatzschild für Forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr direkt vor den Zufahrtsstraßen (Forstautobahn) zu einem großen Waldstück. Die sahen schon älter aus und ich habe letzte Woche über die Stadt den Eigentümer (Landesverband Lippe) herausgefunden und erstmal diesen angeschrieben und auf das Landesforstgesetz hingewiesen und wegen der Genehmigung und Gründe für diese Sperren gefragt.
Die waren sehr koorparativ und wollen die Schilder jetzt durch VZ260 ersetzen.
Hätten die sich gesperrt dann hätte ich die regionale Forstverwaltung angeschrieben....

An sich kontrolliert das hier keiner aber z.b. im Fall eines Unfalls würden sich negative Konsequenzen für Radfahrer ergeben denn selbst "illegal" aufgestellte Verkehrszeichen behalten ihre gültigkeit.


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2020)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, sind forstbehörden nicht befugt Verkehrsschilder aufzustellen. Erst recht nicht dort wo eh heine StVZO gilt. 😉


----------



## s3pp3l (24. Oktober 2020)

kris. schrieb:


> da würde ich ja mal ganz stark die rechtmässigkeit des schildes anzweifeln.


das müsste man sich eigentlich für den Fahrradkeller mitnehmen


----------



## xc-mtb (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube wir machen uns lächerlich, wenn wir über das Schild diskutieren. Ich denke wir wollen ernst genommen werden und was bewegen und nicht kleingeistig über sowas uns austoben. Es sollte darum gehen, dass von uns keiner mehr illegale Wege anlegt und befährt. Ist nun einmal Privateigentum und die Städte bewegen sich seit Jahren auch nicht weiter und geben Bereiche frei für den Bau.
Stattdessen sollten wir gemeinsam Wald kaufen oder Pachten und dort ist dann alles im Lot. Warum würde das nicht gehen?


----------



## greifswald (26. Oktober 2020)

Hier in Essen hatte die Krupp-Stiftung (?) auch in einer Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktion in "ihrem" Wald knapp 20 Verbotsschilder aufgestellt. Es ging ein kurzer Aufschrei durch die Szene und es gab eine Anfrage bzgl der Rechtmäßigkeit. Ein paar Tage später mussten alle Schilder wieder entfernt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Any0ng (28. Oktober 2020)

Und weiter geht es...









						Nach Vorfall mit angefahrenem Welpen: Wie Mountainbiker für Probleme sorgen
					

Nicht nur Spaziergänger wie die Besitzer vom Welpen Paul haben Probleme mit einigen der Zweiradfahrer. Wenn Trails abseits der Wege angelegt werden...




					www.nw.de
				




Immer diese jugendlichen Biker...und dann werden auch noch rücksichtslos ständig welpen umgefahren...

Und überhaupt und sowieso...


----------



## detlefracing (28. Oktober 2020)

Bike-FaN schrieb:


> Leider stehen in Paderborn jetzt auch die ersten  Schilder an einigen Trails. Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar, ob damit jetzt Motorrad- oder Fahrradfahrer gemeint sind!? Solange ich aber keinen Fullface Helm trage, sollte ja alles gut sein 🤣
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1138620



Als Paderborner würd ich gerne mal wissen wo das Ding steht ?


----------



## chucki_bo (29. Oktober 2020)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> Und weiter geht es...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der kleine Welpe Paul läuft kreuz und quer durch den Wald. Normalerweise hört er mit seinen 4 Monaten schon aufs Wort, nehme ich an. Deshalb hatte der Dirk (sein Halter) auch keine Leine mit. Der schreckliche MTBler war dunkel gekleidet und kam urplötzlich aus dem Nichts. Also vermutlich von einem Baum runter oder so. Und der arme Welpe Paul, der sonst immer rechts am Wegesrand bei Fuß an dem Dirk seine Seite geht, hat in seinem kindlichen Leichtsinn mal den Schulterblick vergessen. Das darf in dem Alter aber auch mal passieren. Es fehlte aber noch der Hinweis in dem Artikel, dass die Autos auf der Autobahn in Zukunft an dieser Stelle auch nur noch Schritt fahren sollten, wenn der Dirk, die Kathrin (dem Dirk seine Frau) und Welpe Paul wieder ohne Leine durch den Wald spazieren.

Eine Frage muss ich noch loswerden: Was erlauben sich diese Polizisten eigentlich, den kleinen Welpen Paul in eine Gitterbox zu sperren? Jetzt ist er bestimmt traumatisiert und läuft, wenn er denn mal kein Welpe mehr ist, bestimmt nicht mehr artig neben dem Pedelec vom Dirk her, sondern verursacht noch einen Bikerunfall. Und der Dirk hat sicher keinen Helm. Na toll.

Das Leben meint es nicht gut mit Paul....


----------



## kris. (29. Oktober 2020)

😂


----------



## ciao heiko (4. November 2020)

Zur Information. Wir wurden kürzlich auf diesen Artikel hingewiesen.








						Aktion gegen ungenehmigte Mountainbike-Routen im Wiehen- und Wesergebirge - Polizei kontrolliert | Minden
					

Minden (mt/nas). Um gegen das Mountainbikefahren auf ungenehmigten Routen im Wiehen- und Wesergebirge vorzugehen, haben das Regionalforstamt...




					www.mt.de
				



Dort verlinkt ist ein Flyer mit einer falschen Rechtslage. Es wird dort von *befestigten *Wegen geschrieben.


			https://www.mt.de/_em_daten/_redweb_po_mtrelaunch/2020/09/08/200908_0954_93799149.pdf
		


Ich habe mit dem Forstamt und der Zeitung Kontakt aufgenommen und darum geben die Rechtslage *feste *Wege richtig darzustellen. Das Forstamt ist dem nachgekommen. Siehe Datei im Anhang. 
Leider hat die Zeitung bislang nicht auf mein Schreiben reagiert und noch immer das alte Infoblatt verlinkt. Ich habe die Zeitung gestern noch einmal angeschrieben, den aktuellen Flyer zu verlinken.

Ich hatte ein längeres Telefonat mit dem Forstamt. Dabei kam das Gespräch auf eigenmächtig angelegte Strecken. Das Forstamt hatte angeboten hier in den Dialog mit den Mountainbiken zu treten und Strecken zu legalisieren. Wer Interesse hat sich da einzubringen. Der Ansprechpartner wäre:

Andreas Roefs
Wald und Holz NRW
Regionalforstamt Ostwestfalen-Lippe
Bleichstraße 8
32423 Minden

Umweltbildung & Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
E-Mail : [email protected]


----------



## Deleted 519983 (19. Januar 2021)

so, nun ist es klar! Nicht nur der Borken Käfer, nein auch E-Biker sind im Wald nicht gern gesehen.
Wir wollen nicht hoffen das unserer Ranger mit dem gesponsrten ( ranger jahreskosten ca 60000 )E-Bike angereist ist und sich zu einer Besichtigungsfahrt hat hinreisen lassen.
Schön zu lesen das der Waldbesitzer ein MTB Freund war.


----------



## Waits (19. Januar 2021)

6m hohe und 15m weite Sprünge sind ja typisch für übergewichtige, faule eBiker.
Die fallen in Scharen ein und wollen nicht treten, ...nur fliegen. 🤣


----------



## Mountain77 (20. Januar 2021)

Bei Open-Trails eingestellt:




__





						Teutoburger Wald - Runder Tisch in Sachen MTB wird gefordert.
					

Hallo Zusammen,  heute (19.01.2021) erschien der unten gezeigte Artikel zum Thema Mountainbiken im Teutoburger Wald.  Wer also als iG oder Verein Interesse hat sich an den möglichen Runden Tisch zu beteiligen, um den Mountainbike Sport im Teutoburger Wald (NRW Seite grob rund um Teckenburg) zu...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Wie ist den aktuell der Organisationsgrad in Bielefeld?
Gibt es aktuell noch eine offizielle Gruppe?


----------



## Deleted 519983 (25. Januar 2021)

moin, die frühstückszeitung hat leserbriefe veröffentlicht ( schopke artikel ).


----------



## lukilug (28. Januar 2021)

Grad eben gefunden.
Am besten find ich ja "... modische, künstliche Fortbewegungsmittel Mountianbike..." 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (28. Januar 2021)

"Schöner" Leserbrief, aber Großweingarten liegt ja nun nicht _direkt_ in OWL.


----------



## zonz1984 (28. Januar 2021)

lukilug schrieb:


> Grad eben gefunden.
> Am besten find ich ja "... modische, künstliche Fortbewegungsmittel Mountianbike..." 😁



Der Brief ist dünnflüssiger Stuhl Manfred!


----------



## Martins57 (9. August 2021)

Mahlzeit
Ich bin fast täglich im Wiehengebirge mit Hund spazieren und habe schon etliche Bikerstrecken abgelaufen und große Zerstörungen sind wirklich nicht vorhanden.
Das Wild wird durch durchfahrende Autos und Fußgänger genauso „gestört“ wenn überhaupt.
Wenn man sich aktuell die Zerstörungen der Holzfäller anschaut sind Biker, ob mit oder ohne Motorunterstützung, die reinsten Waisenknaben. Es entstehen durch die großen Schlepper neue Schneisen und die Wege werden ebenfalls durchpflügt, Gesunde Laubbäume werden beschädigt, aber das wird alles toleriert. Gern liefere ich Bildmaterial um es an die Presse weiterzuleiten 
Grüße 
Martin


----------



## Mountain77 (9. August 2021)

Martins57 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> Ich bin fast täglich im Wiehengebirge mit Hund spazieren und habe schon etliche Bikerstrecken abgelaufen und große Zerstörungen sind wirklich nicht vorhanden.
> Das Wild wird durch durchfahrende Autos und Fußgänger genauso „gestört“ wenn überhaupt.
> Wenn man sich aktuell die Zerstörungen der Holzfäller anschaut sind Biker, ob mit oder ohne Motorunterstützung, die reinsten Waisenknaben. Es entstehen durch die großen Schlepper neue Schneisen und die Wege werden ebenfalls durchpflügt, Gesunde Laubbäume werden beschädigt, aber das wird alles toleriert. Gern liefere ich Bildmaterial um es an die Presse weiterzuleiten
> ...


Hi Martin, das interessiert nicht, da hart arbeitende Waldarbeiter und Besitzer ihre Brötchen verdienen müssen. Da geht es ums Geschäft, Arbeitsplätze, Lobby. 
Wenn Du mal in Brilon im Trailground bist, kannst Du vom Bilstein wunderbar die nackten Bergrücken mit den bergab gefahrenen Abwasserrinnen sehen.


----------



## Greatdisaster (9. August 2021)

Das aktuell die ganzen toten Bäume aus dem Wald geholt werden ist doch leider normal auch wenn es danach wie eine Mondlandschaft aussieht.
Was allerdings nicht normal ist das die das mit ihren Harvestern, Rückefahrzeugen und 40t Holz-LKWs auch bei komplett durchgeweichten Böden machen und damit den Boden für Jahrzehnte schädigen. 
Da helfen nämlich die super breiten Reifen auch nicht mehr insbesondere weil die Maschinen immer schwerer werden.
Einem Opa habe ich hier auf einer Forstautobahn auch schon entsprechende Bilder mit 1m tiefen Rinnen gezeigt nachdem er gemeckert habe das ich den Waldboden kaputt mache.

BTW: Warum löschen eigentlich so viele Leute ihre Accounts hier ?


----------

